# Kultura > Arti shqiptar >  ~! blloku im i vizatimeve !~

## mad

Kur leksionet behen te bezdisshme....

----------


## mad

Kur leksionet behen te bezdisshme nr.2.......

----------


## mad

kur mbas leksioneve te bezdisshme te hypen frymezimi...............

----------


## mad

dhe meqe jam akoma te krijimet vetjake, ja edhe ca rraqe qe i gjeta te dosja:.........

----------


## mad

flm PINK.........
............kurse ti sufllaqexhi, ty s'kam gje per te te thene! :D

ja edhe me.....(kerkoj ndjese per cilesine).

----------


## mad

me behet qefi qe te ka hyre ne pune programi! :D

------------------------------------------------

----------


## mad

ja nje krijim, sa per te kaluar rradhen! e ka bere nje e njohur!

----------


## mad

-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
eshte pak si abstrakte! :D

----------


## mad

...................................

----------


## mad

--------------------------------

----------


## mad

pervec ketyre te vizatuara ne leter, ndodh qe te perdoret Paint-i, ndo1here....vetem se do shume shume durim ama! keshillohet vetem ne kohe pushimesh

----------


## mad

kjo psh, eshte bere duke u frymezuar nga plazhet e shkretuara shqiptare, pas periudhes se veres!

----------


## mad

ulur buze liqenit, me ne sfond, ne malet qe ngrihen mbi bregun tjeter, ka qene gjithmone nje nga pamjet e mia te preferuara.
{^_^}

----------


## bunny

shum te bukura,me pelqen perdorimi i imagjinates,pasi tregon me te vertete talentin qe ke ;)
Suksese :)

ps.titull shum i interesant :p..lol..

----------


## mad

rrofsh bunny......
duke ardhur, dhe i merret dora edhe Paint-it.......

----------


## mad

keto 5 vizatimet e fundit, jane bere ne menyre absolute krejtesisht me MSPaint.....
....te fundit e kam bere te pakten 3 vite me pare, sepse atehere kisha kohe plot per tu marre me kte pune! :)

----------


## Brari

mad.. bravo..te lumte..

artist je..

shum te bukura.

----------


## mad

Rrofsh Brar...te lumte goja! :)
{^_^}

...!ja te postoj edhe ca skica, forme grafitesh!...

----------


## mad

...po nga i njejti bllok, me te njetjin stil...

----------


## PINK

WoW Mad ... piktura # 16 ... me te vertete e mrekullueshme ! 

Bravo Bravo  :)


ps: dikur kam pas pikturuar dhe une ... nje nga pasionet e mia qe ne femijeri ( por qe nuk i dhashe rendesine e duhur )

----------

